# Hockey anyone?



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Would anyone here be interested in a fantasy league this year? I've been doing it a long time and really get into it. The one I do started out as Small World as eventually became part of the Sporting News. It was free, but isn't any more. But for what it costs, it's worth every penny.

I can tell you from experience that it's probably the best of them out there. There is no draft apart from you picking the players you want that will all fit under the salary cap. As more people buy or sell a player, his value can rise or fall, so you can definitely put yourself in a better spot if you play your cards right. Actual points are awarded based on how well your players do. Please look at the following link and signal your interest to be defeated by me here. 

http://fantasygames.sportingnews.com/hockey/home.html

PS If you sign up in the next few days it's a little cheaper. If there's enough interest, I'll take care of forming the league and so on.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Just wanted to say I am so pumped for Hockey!!!

Flyers!!

jB


----------

